# Good suburbs to live in if work is in Auckland CBD



## SuperJulz

Hi All, this is my first time posting so I hope I am going about it the right way. My husband and I (along with our two young children) are hoping to move to NZ from SA. His work would be in Auckland CBD, is anyone able to recommend any suitable suburbs to rent in? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Manuia_82

Hi!

Did you finally move to Auckland, and what area did you choose to live in?
We might also move in a few months, and looking for nice areas to live in with small kids. Main criteria being nice and safe area, with good preschools / primary schools, and reasonnable commute to the CDB (up to 30 min).

Thanks in advance for your feedback !


----------

